# Building a covered patio 18x26



## mbarnum (Feb 24, 2009)

My question is.. what are my options to tie-in the roof rafters to the existing roof. The patio rafters run in the same direction as the roof rafters i'm tie-ing into.   Things I'v thought about.,,1. Cut out the decking where the patio rafters tie in the the roof and nail them to the side of an existing rafter. 2. Nail a 2x6 to the existing roof (perpendicular) to the rafters and nail the end of the patio rafters to the 2x6.. 3. Or just cust the patio rafters at the correct angel, set them on the roof right on top of the existing roof rafters and toenail them. any suggestions?? thanks MUCH !! Mitch


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome Mitch:
Sorry, I haven't been online for a few days, didn't mean to keep you waiting.
First I would like to check the 'birdmouth' cut in the existing rafters to be sure the tails are not weakened too much. If the cuts are 1 1/2" deep or less you could install a 2 X 6 'fascia' board and hang the new rafters on that board with 3, 16d nails driven back through the 'fascia' at a slight angle into the new rafters (2 on one side and 1 on the other). This will require removing the soffit material for nailing access and you may find there is already a 2 X 6 'fascia' or 'sub-facia' ( if it is a sub, you will need to remove the 1 X 6 in the area you plan to build the patio roof). I said all that to tell you the best looking choice, to me, is your second method.
Glenn


----------

